# Velocity Mini vs Double Vision RDA



## Greyz (3/3/16)

Good evening ladies and gents,

I've been a good boy and my SO has authorized the purchase of a new RDA. 
Currently I have a Velocity dripper and have been looking at the mini version. I was dead set on getting the mini but after watching Micheal's juice reviews I really like the Double Vision RDA he uses.

So if you had the choice which would you take? The price isn't a factor, I need something easy to build on, good flavour and vapour.


----------



## Puff&Pass (4/3/16)

Greyz said:


> Good evening ladies and gents,
> 
> I've been a good boy and my SO has authorized the purchase of a new RDA.
> Currently I have a Velocity dripper and have been looking at the mini version. I was dead set on getting the mini but after watching Micheal's juice reviews I really like the Double Vision RDA he uses.
> ...


 I haven't vaped on either of the two, but what I have found is that the smaller the dome/top cap the more concentrated the flavour becomes. In my opinion the Double vision looks better, also prefer that air flow adjustment doesn't move up or down and need an additional o ring. The velocity might be a wee bit easier to build on just because you can tighten your coils separately havin 4 post holes instead of he two of the DV. Havin a Velocity myself which caused me to stop shoppin cuz I luv this thing, I would've gone for the DV simply for variety factor, A fresh look and feel might be more rewarding than just 2 velocities.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (4/3/16)

Puff&Pass said:


> I haven't vaped on either of the two, but what I have found is that the smaller the dome/top cap the more concentrated the flavour becomes. In my opinion the Double vision looks better, also prefer that air flow adjustment doesn't move up or down and need an additional o ring. The velocity might be a wee bit easier to build on just because you can tighten your coils separately havin 4 post holes instead of he two of the DV. Havin a Velocity myself which caused me to stop shoppin cuz I luv this thing, I would've gone for the DV simply for variety factor, A fresh look and feel might be more rewarding than just 2 velocities.



I also believe the shorter the RDA the more intense the flavour is. I found this out when I tested out the Derringer RDA and compared it against my Velo, same juice, almost the same resistance and the Derringer won on flavour. The Velo gets honourable mention for cloud volume. It hard to choose another RDA when the Velo is so good. I constantly find myself , for example, saying "nah, it looks like a biatch to build on".

I just ordered the Double Vision, taking your advise and going for variety here. 
/now begins the long wait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (4/3/16)

I have both. The double vision wins hands down. I am using two double vision rda's at the moment. Awesome atties.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (4/3/16)

Greyz said:


> I also believe the shorter the RDA the more intense the flavour is. I found this out when I tested out the Derringer RDA and compared it against my Velo, same juice, almost the same resistance and the Derringer won on flavour. The Velo gets honourable mention for cloud volume. It hard to choose another RDA when the Velo is so good. I constantly find myself , for example, saying "nah, it looks like a biatch to build on".
> 
> I just ordered the Double Vision, taking your advise and going for variety here.
> /now begins the long wait


Hi
Where did you order yours from?


----------



## Greyz (4/3/16)

Schnappie said:


> Hi
> Where did you order yours from?


I ordered this one 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------

